# ECA preworkout



## The Tater (Feb 10, 2019)

I can’t find ephedrine anywhere. What do you recommend?

Im currently taking a product called Lit and it works great but expensive


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I can’t find ephedrine anywhere. What do you recommend?
> 
> Im currently taking a product called Lit and it works great but expensive



Bronkaid at a pharmacy. For your “asthma”


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2019)

Don't actually say the quotes though.


----------



## German89 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lmfao... tell the pharmacist you have "asthma"

I now can get my ephedrine from a vending machine. Jelous, bishhes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmfao... tell the pharmacist you have "asthma"
> 
> I now can get my ephedrine from a vending machine. Jelous, bishhes?



*Jealous

#10characters


----------



## Spongy (Feb 10, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmfao... tell the pharmacist you have "asthma"
> 
> I now can get my ephedrine from a vending machine. Jelous, bishhes?



*bitches

#10characters


----------



## German89 (Feb 10, 2019)

Forgive me boys. For I have sinned.. I said bishes. Eewww. And the typeo, meh.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 10, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I can’t find ephedrine anywhere. What do you recommend?
> 
> Im currently taking a product called Lit and it works great but expensive


 
I use lit as well / mango flavor tasted like budz to me.


----------



## Elivo (Feb 10, 2019)

Bronkaid and primatine 

you just have to sign for them to get them but they are otc meds no prescription needed.

bronkaid is one pill primatine is 2


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 10, 2019)

It may just be me, but I am really not a fan of taking ephedrine pre workout.   It starts me out with my pulse in the 90s and 4 sets in I am a sweaty mess and exhausted.

Cup of coffee does it for me. I want to be alert and aware; not manic with dialated pupils.

Also, for what it’s worth, I got some it for “asthma” from a compounding pharmacy. They mixed it with aspirin and caffeine for better breathing and It blew the lid off of bronkaid.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 10, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't actually say the quotes though.



Correct, use your fingers for air quotes so nobody overhears you. /s


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tip: the fatter you are, the more they'll believe you have asthma. Plus if you go in there wheezing, that can help too.


----------



## German89 (Feb 10, 2019)

You can also tell the pharmacist you're out of your inhaler and your insurance only covers 1 per month


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 10, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Tip: the fatter you are, the more they'll believe you have asthma. Plus if you go in there wheezing, that can help too.



Or.....


Go in with a mask and B.B. gun. Clearly say,” this is not a stick up, but I would like to buy some bronkaid” Pay for it with a credit card and use your real name.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 11, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Or.....
> 
> 
> Go in with a mask and B.B. gun. Clearly say,” this is not a stick up, but I would like to buy some bronkaid” Pay for it with a credit card and use your real name.



but if they track where you bought the BB gun, they’ll know who you are! Sheesh... bodybuilders...


----------



## Elivo (Feb 11, 2019)

LOL, they never ask when i buy it, i get one box at a time, they ask for my id and i pay and go. Not once has anyone asked if i had asthma or why i was buying it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2019)

Or if they ask what you need it for tell them it’s none of their ****in business since it’s an otc drug.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> It if they ask what you need it for tell them it’s none of their ****in business since it’s an otc drug.



This exactly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh and skip the asprin.


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 12, 2019)

The pharmacist doesn’t care why you need it.  It is controlled and the US govt limits how much you can take.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> You can also tell the pharmacist you're out of your inhaler and your insurance only covers 1 per month





Straight30weight said:


> Or if they ask what you need it for tell them it’s none of their ****in business since it’s an otc drug.



one of these...


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 13, 2019)

Or you can not say a thing and if they dare ask you what your buying medicine for, you can tell them to get ****ed? them


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry guys I’m a rookie... how do you use the primatine as a pre workout?
i was asmatic most of my life so I’m use to taking the crap.. 
on the flip side I’m looking for a pre work out that’s going to help get my fat useless ass motivated...


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Sorry guys I’m a rookie... how do you use the primatine as a pre workout?
> i was asmatic most of my life so I’m use to taking the crap..
> on the flip side I’m looking for a pre work out that’s going to help get my fat useless ass motivated...



Personally, I’d be careful using ephedrine as a preworkout. I’m pretty sensitive and feel like it’s a heart attack waiting to happen if I’m not careful. No idea if that’s really possible but you get the point.

Someone on here has a really good EC protocol thread. I think it might have been POB. You build up a tolerance after a bit which I’m sure is what happened to you. Use it for a few days to bump your overall energy levels.

Does anyone on here actually use it as a pre?


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 15, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Personally, I’d be careful using ephedrine as a preworkout. I’m pretty sensitive and feel like it’s a heart attack waiting to happen if I’m not careful. No idea if that’s really possible but you get the point.
> 
> Someone on here has a really good EC protocol thread. I think it might have been POB. You build up a tolerance after a bit which I’m sure is what happened to you. Use it for a few days to bump your overall energy levels.
> 
> Does anyone on here actually use it as a pre?




Your right I found the sticky shortly after I made the comment. 
As a medic... I see how this could be pretty dangerous.. and a set of balls with legs... I’d try it... but because I already have blood pressure problems.. I’m going to stay away from it.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 16, 2019)

My pre is a banana, a slice of cinnamon raisin bread with cookie butter. I drink Gatorade throughout my session. I find any pre I didn't get the pumps I get without. Any caffeine pre makes me feel lethargic for whatever reason.


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 17, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Personally, I’d be careful using ephedrine as a preworkout. I’m pretty sensitive and feel like it’s a heart attack waiting to happen if I’m not careful. No idea if that’s really possible but you get the point.
> 
> Someone on here has a really good EC protocol thread. I think it might have been POB. You build up a tolerance after a bit which I’m sure is what happened to you. Use it for a few days to bump your overall energy levels.
> 
> Does anyone on here actually use it as a pre?



Yes. Take 50 with 200 of caffeine.  
Do not exceed 100 daily!!


----------



## The Tater (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been taking 25MG Bronkaid with my preworkout and I gotta say that it seems to affect my ability to do cardio. I sweat my ass off but I also have a harder time breathing. The Gui-whatchamacallit stuff makes me start producing mucous or something. I think I am going to just do coffee and be done with it.


----------

